# LOGO Vorwärts-/ Rückwärtszähler Problem



## Flex (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 
Bin neu hier im Forum und mache momentan eine Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker.
Also durch und durch ein Frischling^^

Ich beschäftige mich privat mit der Siemens LOGO.

Ich  habe ein Programm geschrieben, was in der Simulation einwandfrei läuft.  Lade ich dieses jedoch auf die LOGO, geht nichts mehr. 

Das Problem scheint der Vorwärts-/Rückwärtszähler zu sein.
Verwenden tu ich den Baustein als vorwärtszähler.

Hier ein Teilausschnitt des Programms:






Zur Funktion:
I1 kommt. Das Signalhorn wird durch den Impulsgeber Aktiviert. 
Gleichzeitig startet ein Countdown.
Nach Ablauf des Countdowns ertönt das Signalhorn erneut.
Der  Vorwärtszähler soll das Signalhorn bei der 2. Betätgung von I1 erneut  durch den Impulsgeber aktivieren und der Countdown (wenn er noch  nicht abgelaufen ist) deaktivieren.
Wie gesagt. Das ist nur ein Ausschnitt des ganzen Programmes.

In  der Simulation Funktionierts Problemlos, auf der LOGO zählt weder der  Vorwärtszähler, noch wird die Einschaltverzögerung (Countdown)  aktiviert.

Selbst wenn ich eine total simple Schaltung erstelle funktioniert es auf der LOGO nicht. (Eingang als Taster  (Schließer) --> Vorwärts-/Rückwärtszähler --> Ausgang.
Schalten soll der V/R-Zähler bei einer Einschaltgrenze von 3.

Lade ich das Ganze auf die LOGO und gebe ein Signal auf den Eingang, schalter der Zähler sofort durch. 
Ich bekomme ihn einfach nicht richtig zum Zählen.

Kann mir Jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!


----------



## det (4 Mai 2011)

*Zähler Problem*

Hi Flex,

könnte es sein das dein Taster prellt, und deswegen der Zähler sofort schaltet? Bis 2 zählen ist nicht viel. Testweise Zählwert erhöhen.
Der Zähler hat kein Signal am R Eingang. Vergessen oder liegt es am Teilausschnitt?
Es gibt auch defekte Logo's in diesem Universum. Mal eine Andere testen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Flex (4 Mai 2011)

Hi,
"prellt"?^^
Also kein kein sauberes Signal ausgibt?
Des mit dem R liegt am Ausschnitt.

Dann versuch ichs ma mit anderen Werten.
Ich hoff mal nicht, dass sie defekt ist. Die is nagel neu.

Danke ers mal


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo Flex,
Welchen typ Logo benutzt du und welche spannung ?
Ich könnte es nachbauen und auch mal probieren ...
Zum entprellen nehme eine kurze einschaltverzögerung so 0,10 sec


----------



## det (4 Mai 2011)

*Prellen*

Hi Flex,
unter "Kontaktprellen" versteht man das aufeinanderschlagen der Kontakte. Durch die Aufprallernergie springen die Kontakte zurück und öffnen wieder. Erneutes schließen folgt direkt darauf. Das kann mehrmals hintereinander geschehen. Je nachdem wie schnell der SPS Eingang ist (schneller Zähleingang) kann die SPS das Prellen registrieren.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Flex (4 Mai 2011)

Ich benutze eine nagel neue DC 12/24V LOGO ( 6ED1 052-1MODO-0BA6 ).
Betreibe sie mit einem einstellbaren 24V Netzteil. Eingestellt auf 24V.

Hier mal das ganze Programm:






NACHTRAG:


Zum Programm:
I1 (Taster, Schließer) --> B001 wird aktiviert (Einschalt 1s, Ausschalt 1s) Impuls für Signalhorn.
                             --> B003 wird aktiviert. 5s laufen runter --> sorgt dafür, dass das Signalhorn 3x hupt.
                             --> B008 Countdown wird gestartet (Countdown= größer gleich 10s)
                             --> B009 zählt auf 1
läuft B008 ab, dann wird das Signalhorn aktiviert, B006 gibt die dauer des Huptons an.

wird I1 ein zweites mal aktiviert, bevor B008 abgelaufen ist --> B009 zählt auf 2 und löst Signalhorn aus, gleichzeitig wird der Countdown B008 resetet.

Wird I2 aktiviert, wird der Countdown ebenfalls resetet und das Signalhorn ausgelöst. Zähler 009 wird resetet.

Das sollte das Programm bis jetzt machen. Läuft in der Simulation 1A. auf der LOGO nich. 



Hab jetzt nomal ne ganz einfache Schaltung zum ausprobieren gemacht:
I1 als Taster (Schließer) --> geht auf Cnt vom Vorwärts-/ Rückwärtszähler. 
I2 als Taster (Schließer)--> geht auf R  von V/R
an den Dir vom V/R hab ich ein Low-Baustein gesetzt, so dass er vorwärts auf 13 zählen soll.
Und nen Ausgang natürlich.

I1 steuer ich über ein 12V Netzgerät an (in eine Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter eingesteckt, so dass ich auch ein Schalter simulieren kann, hab grad nix anderes)
Schalt ich jetzt die Steckdosenleiste über den Schalter ein, rast mein zähler los. Ich dachte eigentlich, das ich so eon langes gedrückthalten meines Tasters simuliere und wenn ich die Leiste wieder ausschalte, den Taster quasi loslasse. Is wohl aber nicht so^^

Wenn ich aus I1 und I2 jetzt ein Schalter anstatt ein Taster mache und den Schalter der Steckdosenleiste umlege, rast mein Zähler ebenfalls wie verrückt los. 
Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt. Was mach ich falsch und wo hab ich mein Denkfehler?

Wie gesagt, bin ein absoluter Frischling...aber des "Handbuch" oder die CD (hab so ne Starter-Box) helfen mir nicht weiter.


----------



## Haytech (4 Mai 2011)

hi Flex,
Setze doch mal testweise einschaltverzögerungen direkt hinter die inputs ...
Mit 0,1 sec das reicht um korrekt zu lesen...


----------



## Flex (4 Mai 2011)

@det:
 Danke für die Erklärung des Prellens 

@Haytech: 
Hab jetzt mal die Einschaltverzögerung eingesetzt. Keine besserung.

Hab wie oben beschrieben den kleinen Versuchsaufbau gemacht.

I1 auf Cnt, hinter I1 die Einschaltverzögerung.
I2 auf R
low auf Dir

I1/I2 als Taster (Schließer)

Hab die Steckdosenleiste über den Schalter eingeschaltet. Erst passierte gar nix. Wieder aus, nomal ein. Dann ist der Zähler losgerannt, hatte bissele "Schluckauf" zwischen drinen und is bei 92 Zählschritten stehen geblieben.

2.Versuch:
Eingeschaltet. I1 wird angezeigt, 1 Zählschritt.
Ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet--> Zähler rast los.

War das mit der Einschaltverzögerung direkt hinter dem Eingang I1 richtig?




Als Gerät hab ich 0BA6 und Standart eingestellt. Hab noch die Möglichkeit mit ES3.


----------



## Flex (4 Mai 2011)

ES FUNKTIONIERT!!! 

@Haytech:

Danke für den Tipp mit der Einschaltverzögerung. 0,1s haben nicht funktioniert, aber wenn ich 0,2s einstell, dann funktionierts 
Was 0,1s so ausmachen können...

Ich dank euch vielmals für eure Bemühungen


----------



## det (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo Flex,

abenteuerliche Sachen baust du da mit deiner Steckdosenleiste. Elektronik Grundkurs könnte evt. auch etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen. Dein 12V Netzteil ist AC oder DC? Wenn AC, nix gut. Wenn DC wie sauber ist die Restwelligkeit (Einweggleichrichtung ohne Elko?). Wenn die Logo mit 24V betrieben wird, und du mit welligen 12V schalten willst, könnte das Dein Problem sein. Hast du auch ne Masseverbindung vom 12V Netzteil zur Logo Masse gelegt (gleiches Bezugspotential schaffen). Normalerweise fangen Zähler nicht an zu rennen wenn das Signal sauber ist. Besorg Dir beim Elektriker nebenan mal einen alten Lichtschalter. Steckdose an, aus ist irgendwie nicht so prickelnd. Ist dann auch kein sauberes Signal. Den Schalter kannst Du dann auch am 24V Netzteil anschließen und sauber schalten.

Grüße Detlef


----------

